# What r u shooting for Gobblers?



## Forkhorn (Dec 16, 2007)

With so many changes in turkey guns over the years I just wanted to see who is shooting what? Theres some pretty high end rigs out there, Me I keep it simple (DON'T LAUGH) - Synthetic NEF single shot 12ga with 24" Extra Full barrel and Ghost ring sights. -  It does the job, and its light enough that I forget I got it with me sometimes . So what are you guys shootin' "Ferraris" or "Beaters" (like mine).


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2007)

I started out with a Model 12 Winchester, went to an 870 Express, but, I will have a single shot Gunn Docc Special, before the season starts this spring.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2007)

encore 12 that gun docc did some magic on for me


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2007)

Remington 11-87


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 16, 2007)

Benelli Super Nova,and a Mossberg 835 for backup.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 16, 2007)

Nothing fancy at all here...
Just a 2 3/4 " 870 wingmaster Full choke
Not even camoed...
Your allowed to laugh  

BCW


----------



## Nitro (Dec 16, 2007)

Benelli M-1 with Rhino choke

Browning BPS, duracoat camo, Kick's choke, Dr. Optik sight

Nitro 4x5x7 Hevishot shells..........


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 16, 2007)

Encore 12ga w/factory turkey choke,,Winchester #6s...this is the worst kickin gun I have ever owned,,by far..


----------



## Wetzel (Dec 16, 2007)

Been using a Remington 11-87 for years.  Hope to shoot a gobbler or two this year with a single shot that I've had a little work done on.


----------



## SCPO (Dec 16, 2007)

REM. 870 EXPRESS, mossy oak breakup, 23" barrel that gunn docc lengthened forcing cone, drilled and tapped by GD with tasco red dot scope. 3 1/2 12ga mag. truglo gobble stopper choke. i polished barrel myself.


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mossberg 535 12 ga xx-full choke 3 1/2 inch #2's


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 16, 2007)

Forkhorn said:


> ... Ghost ring sights...



How'd you put that together? Pics?

Here's my old stand-by:







Use a factory full instead of the extended shown. Those Flitecontrol wads have made turkey chokes obsolete.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 16, 2007)

Remington 870 that's been "Gun-Docc'ed" up... Primos Jellyhead choked to .660, 3.5" 4x5x7 Nitro hevi-shot.

This year it'll be topped with a Tasco Red Dot courtesy of Agarr.  To whom I'm forever thankful.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 16, 2007)

Benelli Nova with an xx full comp-n-choke


----------



## stev (Dec 16, 2007)

browning gold  hunter 3'' shells.


----------



## O-Country (Dec 16, 2007)

Traditions O/U. comp-n-chokes 3 inch #5.


----------



## MKW (Dec 16, 2007)

*...*

20ga Encore or 20ga Rem 1187. I shoot Pure Gold .555 chokes in both with Nitro ammo.

Mike


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 16, 2007)

mossberg 835 3.5inch #5 shot ultifull choke  and im chompin at the bit too  I have been seein flocks of turks in meriwether county    bblalalalalalalalal   lol    happy hunting


----------



## duckbill (Dec 17, 2007)

Forkhorn said:


> (DON'T LAUGH) - Synthetic NEF single shot 12ga with 24" Extra Full barrel and Ghost ring sights.



Nothing to laugh about...I've thought about that rig myself.  I'm curious how you mounted the ghost ring setup.

I'm shooting an 11-87 SPT 3" .


----------



## BubbaD (Dec 17, 2007)

A whopping $70.00 worth of guns 
No the decimal is not in the wrong place 

NWTF Winchester 1300 12 ga  - $50.00 NWTF door prize ticket. Added a XX Ext Choke given to me by SCPO   

Charles Daly 20 ga - $20.00 NWTF raffle ticket. Added a jelly head ext choke....oh wait...that makes $100.00 total


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 17, 2007)

870 pump my dad bought me for christmas one year, had a friend do a paint job on it for me, killed every turkey I have killed with it.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's mine.  Pure Gold Choke, Nitro 4x5x7's


----------



## Forkhorn (Dec 17, 2007)

urbaneruralite said:


> How'd you put that together? Pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing what you can do with epoxy and one of those new lazer levels. I used the XS front band sight that wraps around the barrel, and used a vise to clamp down the barrel and lined up the rear sight with the lazer level. Scuffed the barrel and the bottom of the rear sight ramp and epoxied that thing right to the top of the barrel. I know its crude but it puts a load in the right spot. I found some interesting accessories for the single shot and after I put my next one together Ill definitely share some pics!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2007)

Remington 11-87 Special Purpose.  21" barrel.  Synthetic, Mossy oak camo.  Remington Super Full choke tube.  3" Federal Premium Mag-Shok #5's.

I've taken a few years off from turkey hunting, but I'm gonna try to give my old 11-87 a good workout this spring.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 17, 2007)

Mossberg 835


----------



## Thunderstick (Dec 17, 2007)

Remington 870 Express Supermagnum 12 ga with 28" barrel.    I usually wrap it with camo tape for turkey season.   I call it the 'Thunderstick'


----------



## hawglips (Dec 18, 2007)

My primary shooting iron will be a Mossberg 500A, with a Carlson 670, and Nitros straight 7s (low brass, cause the high brass don't eject...).

But I may trade in the Nitros 7s for a more deadly load of much higher density tungsten #9x7s and a Wrights 680, if things work out according to my hand-loading plans.

And as backup (or maybe as primary, depending on how the mood swings) I've got the 20 gauge 870 with a Pure Gold 555 and Nitros #7s.

I do all this at the risk of making it too easy.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2007)

1964 Harington & Richardson model 490 single shot 20ga with a fixed modified barrel, just a front bead with no rib. I refinished the stock & re-blued the barrel several years back. Shooting 2 3/4 inch shells with 7/8 oz  of #8's; Dead is Dead, anything else is overkill....... ohh and too easy.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice setup!

Very sporting of you to give the birds a fighting chance.  After what you did to them last year, they could use the odds.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 18, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Remington 11-87





Matthews Outback
2" Rage expandable


----------



## fountain (Dec 18, 2007)

i am going to try my encore this year.  i think i will get a 20 ga for it and with the help from some of you guys find the right choke/shell combo.

backup-- mooseberg 12 3.5" ( regular gun)  mooseberg 12 3.5" 24" barrel turkey gun  ( wife's)

primary weapon--pse vengeance


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2007)

nef 10ga single shot, 22inch barrell, with a bsa red dot.  Shooting remington heavyshot #6 3-1/2" shells.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got an 11-87 with the reduced treebark design like Gamearrow showed. I've had it awhile. Been using a simmons turkey scope, going to try an aimpoint this year.

Also use a .40 caliber flintlock on occasion. Especially when I feel sorry for the turkey or don't really feel like cleaning a bird.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 25, 2007)

*..*

Heres a new one Im gonna try this year ; H&R Auto 5 22"bbl. Going to find a Hevi-Shot load that works with it.
Also have an 870 NWTF Laminate on the way, Probally try an Indian Creek Choke in it.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 25, 2007)

Gadget said:


> 1964 Harington & Richardson model 490 single shot 20ga with a fixed modified barrel, just a front bead with no rib. I refinished the stock & re-blued the barrel several years back. Shooting 2 3/4 inch shells with 7/8 oz  of #8's; Dead is Dead, anything else is overkill....... ohh and too easy.




Actually I don't Turkey hunt with this gun, I did once though, until I found out that the barrel was too thin for a turkey load, could split.


The SBE II w/ Docter reflex is my mainstay, Browning BPS NWTF w/ Docter for backup.

If I get another, It'd be either a Browning Cynergy Limited edition turkey special O/U or a Benelli M2 20ga.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 25, 2007)

Like that NWTF BPS there Gadget. That will be my next turkey gun. What are you shooting in it?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 25, 2007)

SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> nef 10ga single shot, 22inch barrell, with a bsa red dot.  Shooting remington heavyshot #6 3-1/2" shells.


Ouch.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Actually I don't Turkey hunt with this gun, I did once though, until I found out that the barrel was too thin for a turkey load, could split.
> 
> 
> The SBE II w/ Docter reflex is my mainstay, Browning BPS NWTF w/ Docter also for backup.
> ...



Rick you need to give the turkeys a chance.  Get that bow out man.

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2007)

Benelli SBE 24" barrel, Rhino choke, 3.5" Nitro 4x5x7 shells.

Darrell


----------



## TROY70 (Dec 26, 2007)

Browning Gold, 3.5" #5's, Nikon Scope with diamond shaped crosshair--will naturally born lay the smack down--when I can get them--4,5,7.5 Nitro's


----------



## Gadget (Dec 27, 2007)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Like that NWTF BPS there Gadget. That will be my next turkey gun. What are you shooting in it?




I haven't hunted with it the last two years, not since getting the Benelli. If I take someone out and guide them I let them use this gun or I use this one and they use my Benelli, I prefer people use my guns when I guide them cause I know they're sighted in properly and easier to shoot with the red dots, hate to see birds wounded. I like to carry a gun too in case I have to follow up with a shot.  I was using  Winchester  Extended Range in it.  I  would use Nitros now, heavy shot for sure. I had Gunn Doc work the barrell on it.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats a nice set-up Gadget, I know what ya mean havin guests use your gun..
I had a friend from fla. in spring of 2000 in the mountains one morning we worked several birds (great morn) The 3rd bird we worked was henned up and in a bottom. I knew the area after an hour or so we pulled him behind the hens.Looked like his beard was draggin the ground spurs as longs as your pinky. ( I know it sounds like bull but It was a big boy; wouldnt give more than a half strut. The guy shot it and knocked it down the bird got up an ran off!!!  I was crushed and tempted to leave the guy out in the mountains...

I finally got my Rem 870 N.W.T.F. Lam. stock gun.26" bbl. Cant wait to set it up and see what it will do.


----------



## MKW (Jan 16, 2008)

*...*

Here's my main gun...a TC Encore 20ga. It's a killer, for sure.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 16, 2008)

*..*



MKW said:


> Here's my main gun...a TC Encore 20ga. It's a killer, for sure.



Sweet!! I like those thumbhole stocks!!


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Jan 16, 2008)

*What I use.*

Browning NWTF Ultimate Gold 3.5" w/Invectra Xtra full choke.  Sweetest semi-auto I've ever shot.  It doesn't kick much more than my Rem 1100 2-3/4.


----------



## pnome (Jan 16, 2008)

This year I'm going with my .50 Hawken:








And my .44 cal 1860 army revolver:





I plan on hunting where there are some hogs to be found too.  I want to be ready for either.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2008)

a GunDoc special:


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 16, 2008)

870 SPST.  I bought a Knoxx stock to put on it this year.  Gotta get around to having the whole thing dipped in APG before the season gets here.  Yeh, I know.  Probably could have just bought a new gun by the time I'm done.  But what's the fun in that?


----------



## blindhog (Jan 16, 2008)

Marlin 30-30


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 16, 2008)

Get much rattle from the Knoxx stock?


----------



## Carp (Jan 16, 2008)

Savage 220 Gun Docc Special


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im shooting a winchester 1300 with a 655 comp-n-choke topped off with a swift fire fly red dot scope combination adds up to a dead  gobbler every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm shooting a Rem 870 Mag NWTF edition chambered in 3" #4's with a kicks something in the end (can't remember what choke it is). It'll put a lickin on one though. I can't wait.


----------



## wack em (Jan 16, 2008)

Hoyt Vectrix XL , with 3 1/2" rocket heads!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hoyt lazertec with rage 2 blade expandables or muzzy MX-4s or my trust Benelli Nova witha Briley X-Full


----------



## blake4x4offroad (Jan 17, 2008)

i havent used this for turkey hunting yet, but i plan to use it this up comming season...its a browning invector plus 12ga pump and it shoots eaither 2 3/4 or 3" shells i have a turkey choke in it
it has a great pattern and puts a real killin on squirrels and well see how it does with turkey...ill let you know


----------



## Trizey (Jan 17, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> Get much rattle from the Knoxx stock?



Not a bit of rattlin outta mine.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 17, 2008)

11-87 sp with 21" barrel. I had the cones lengthened and the trigger set at 3-4 pounds.
I shoot a undertaker choke tube and #6 hevi shot.
From 10 to 35 yards there is not a square inch to hide.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mossberg 500 Woodlands Camo Turkey Model 24inch barrel, with factory XX Full choke (not on in pic).


----------



## KY Red (Jan 18, 2008)

*1993    835 ulti-mag*

I bought the Mossberg 835 Ulti-mag back in 93. I think they just came out with the 3 1/2 inch magnum around that time. It has been a good turkey gun over the years. I always wanted a Remington SPS 10 guage. Maybe someday.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 18, 2008)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Mossberg 500 Woodlands Camo Turkey Model 24inch barrel, with factory XX Full choke (not on in pic).



I took my first several birds with one of those and 2 3/4" #5 Activs. Didn't even bother with sights until I missed one b/c I had me head up and mouth gaping at how huge he was.


----------



## douglasville deacon (Jan 18, 2008)

from left to right...mossberg 935 semi auto 12 chambered for 3 and 3 1/2 inch shells...my sons Browning invector plus 12 guage pump in mossy oak camo...an American gun co. double 12 guage break action...a W. Richard double 12 guage...a stevens .410/.22 over under...an iver johnson 12guage break action...an iver johnson .410 break action...and the pistol is a VERY old black powder gun that 20 guage shells fit in ive never shot any out but i thought it would fit and one day i tried and it did...


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 19, 2008)

Mossbergs 935 & 835. I Mostly Hunt With The Semi Because It Doesn't Kick Like A Mule With The 3.5 Loads.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 20, 2008)

remington model 1100 12 gauge shot gun


----------



## rocket (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> a GunDoc special:



Looking to get one of these from Gunn Doc myself.  Is this the Savage 220A or the SPR100?


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2008)

rocket said:


> Looking to get one of these from Gunn Doc myself.  Is this the Savage 220A or the SPR100?


Neither actually.  I believe it was an old beretta action?  Don't remember though.  It was something the Doc had laying around.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 22, 2008)

*>>*



Randy said:


> Neither actually.  I believe it was an old beretta action?  Don't remember though.  It was something the Doc had laying around.



Its a cool lil set-up, Nice and light Ill bet, would be great for mountain hunts. Im sure Gunn Doc could do the same thing with an H&R Topper, its a single, has the rib on it, and if Im correct it also has a screw in choke. Think you can findem a lil over 100. bucks, then have Gunn Doc hook it up


----------



## Gadget (Jan 22, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Its a cool lil set-up, Nice and light Ill bet, would be great for mountain hunts. Im sure Gunn Doc could do the same thing with an H&R Topper, its a single, has the rib on it, and if Im correct it also has a screw in choke. Think you can findem a lil over 100. bucks, then have Gunn Doc hook it up




no he uses hammerless single shots that they don't make anymore.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 22, 2008)

*..*



Gadget said:


> no he uses hammerless single shots that they don't make anymore.



Woops ur right I missed that..  That makes them a lil more unique..


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2008)

But yes Doc can trick out and H&R too.  He did one for me that I no longer have.  The H&R are not as light as these old hammerless single shots though.


----------



## Carp (Jan 22, 2008)

rocket said:


> Looking to get one of these from Gunn Doc myself.  Is this the Savage 220A or the SPR100?



It's a 220A


----------



## Gadget (Jan 22, 2008)

Carp said:


> It's a 220A




nice camo job


----------



## Carp (Jan 22, 2008)

Gadget said:


> nice camo job



Gun Docc did it.


----------



## rocket (Jan 22, 2008)

Carp said:


> It's a 220A


That's what I'm trying to find, but there seems be none out there.  
Gunn Docc suggested a Remington Spartan SPR100.  But I really like the tang saftey so I want to try and find a Savage 220A.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah the tang safety is nice. I'll found some savage 220's when I was looking. Check the online gun auctions and dealers.


----------



## rocket (Jan 22, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Yeah the tang safety is nice. I'll found some savage 220's when I was looking. Check the online gun auctions and dealers.


I've been looking...nothing out there right now(that I've found).  Please let me know if you come across one.


----------



## Hoyt (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be using one of my 20ga. flintlocks...either my Old Virgina..





Or my gobbler special I'm building now. Just got to take more wood of and throw some stain on it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 2, 2008)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> 870 pump my dad bought me for christmas one year, had a friend do a paint job on it for me, killed every turkey I have killed with it.



pics of paint job?


----------



## tbgator (Feb 2, 2008)

****************** boy


----------



## tbgator (Feb 2, 2008)

Binelli Super Nova with Pure Gold Choke loaded with Winchester 3.5" Mag Supremes. Took one at 65 yds last year. This gun don't play


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 2, 2008)

Traditions Turkey II w/ Comp-N-Choke choke tubes, also going to try and kill one with my bow. Mathews Drenalin not sure what heads yet, probly SST's or T-lock.


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Got it last year*

Stoeger "Turkey" 12GA 3". It loves Winchester Supremes No.5


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Feb 4, 2008)

This Year Ill Be Shooting(hopefully Get To Let Er Bark) A Stoeger M2000


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 4, 2008)

NICK_BOWHUNTER said:


> This Year Ill Be Shooting(hopefully Get To Let Er Bark) A Stoeger M2000



It's a great gun. It'll do the trick thats for sure.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats What I Hear! Im Fired Up


----------



## blindhog (Feb 4, 2008)

Baikal MP153 , 3.5" Win XR #5's.  24" barrel w/Trulock xtended turkey choke

Rem 870 express 3" 28" barrel, have been set up with HS Strut choke and rem hevishot.  Gonna try some Fiocchi in it this year with a .665 choke.


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 4, 2008)

870 Supermag 23" barrel with Sightron Red Dot mounted on B-Square saddle rail mount.  Gun is dipped in mossy oak camo.

Got a Kicks Gobblin Thuder Choke and shoot 3 1/2" Winchester Extended Ranges #5 that kick like a mule on both ends!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Beretta Extrema, sure would like to find a tactical type stock for it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 4, 2008)

remington 870 super mag


----------



## Dupree (Feb 4, 2008)

mossberg 500 w/ hastings .665 and winchester hv #6's. I just got an 835 and ordered a choke from a woodies member so I may take that some.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Beretta Extrema, sure would like to find a tactical type stock for it.




Can't believe they're not making one yet David, I think you'll like it once you try it.


----------



## JWilson (Feb 5, 2008)

.50 cal. traditions


----------



## rocket (Feb 5, 2008)

rocket said:


> That's what I'm trying to find, but there seems be none out there.
> Gunn Docc suggested a Remington Spartan SPR100.  But I really like the tang saftey so I want to try and find a Savage 220A.


Found one


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2008)

rocket said:


> Found one



Savage 220A?  Where did you find it?

Darrell


----------



## rocket (Feb 5, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Savage 220A?  Where did you find it?
> 
> Darrell


Interweb...searched for weeks.  Found a 16ga, had to buy a 12ga barrel


----------

